

Ask YC: Are you using O'Reilly's Safari Bookshelf? - jrsims

If so, would you recommend it? What don't you like about it?
======
brk
Yes I use it.

Yes I recommend it.

It doesn't replace dead-tree in many cases, but for those "I need to know some
obscure info or recipe for X RIGHT NOW" cases it's worth the $20 (IIRC) per
month, even if I don't touch it for 3 months.

For books that I really want to read in-depth, I just buy the actual book. For
bits and pieces augment-my-knowledge stuff, it's invaluable.

------
apgwoz
I have access to it through my employer, but very rarely remember that I have
access to it. That said, I have found it useful in the past and would
recommend it if an only if you'll remember you have it.

